# Ferris IS700Z Hydro Issue



## GSD_Dad (Sep 4, 2020)

Hi all - 

I'm struggling with a breakdown on my Ferris Zero Turn mower. It's a 61" IS700Z with the 27 hp Briggs Commercial Turf engine & ZT3400 hydro units. It has about 260 hours on it.

In the middle of mowing last week, it lost forward power on the left side. If I use some finesse, it will hold enough pressure to run fairly straight briefly. Reverse on that side is fine.

Today I did a fluid & filter change on that side, but even after purging air several times, it made no difference. The drive belt seems fine - plus I don't think reverse would be working if it was a slipping belt. It's out of warranty, but it really should not be failing with so few hours.

Anyone have any tips, tricks, or clues that I could try before I start dismantling this thing? Has anyone heard of an issue like this, and if it could be fixed without replacing the pump? It's been raining steadily so my grass is growing like crazy, but I really can't just replace it without at least trying to troubleshoot & fix it.

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.

Steve


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to Tractor Forum.
Did you check linkage to be sure handle is moving control valve correct distance. When I 1st purchased my new ZTM it was difficult to keep going in a straight line. Upon inspection it was determined that control linkage on one side was loose.


----------



## Antonio clark (Sep 4, 2020)

Check ur clutch as well it will cause intermittent problem


----------



## GSD_Dad (Sep 4, 2020)

Tx Jim said:


> Welcome to Tractor Forum.
> Did you check linkage to be sure handle is moving control valve correct distance. When I 1st purchased my new ZTM it was difficult to keep going in a straight line. Upon inspection it was determined that control linkage on one side was loose.


Yes - I've checked the bypass valve, and even adjusted it out a bit to make sure the throw wasn't being cut short. I've also gone through the procedure for calibrating neutral. It wasn't off, but went through it anyway in case it would dislodge anything stuck or jammed. No dice. Thanks for the thought though. Just want to make sure I'm not missing something external.


----------



## GSD_Dad (Sep 4, 2020)

Antonio clark said:


> Check ur clutch as well it will cause intermittent problem


Not certain what would be considered a clutch on these units. There is a parking brake valve. I have verified that it is adjusted and operating correctly - at least the external linkage and shaft.


----------



## jason B. (Oct 6, 2021)

GSD_Dad said:


> Not certain what would be considered a clutch on these units. There is a parking brake valve. I have verified that it is adjusted and operating correctly - at least the external linkage and shaft.


what did the problem end up being? I have the same issue going on with my right steering, reverse works but forward does nothing


----------

